# Installing grab bar on P 15T



## h_10 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi. I want to install a grab bar for my tiller Pathfinder 15T. I couldn't find any detail information about how to install a grab bar. I do know that I do not want to drill directly into the cockpit floor.

I'm thinking gluing pieces of wood to the floor and then drilling and screwing the bar into the wood. The question is the inevitable root on the wood. Can you suggest a sealant for the wood? I would like to do the same to install deck plates for my straps to tie down a yeti cooler.

Also, is there a "better" way to install the grab bar? I don't have any experience w/ fiberglass. I want to do something that is relatively easy, will last a long time and looks good.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Some pics of inside will help with your questions on placement for I am not familiar with the layout of a Pathfinder. As far as screwing through the floor area, that is not a good idea at all. Post some pics and I'm sure the advice will follow. If it comes down to securing to the floor and you have no fiberglass experience then taking it to a shop is not a bad idea. Unless, you are like most of us, and would rather research and experiment to save on costs. IMHO, if it is your first time working with glass and you expect a good finish result then a quality shop may be in your best interest. I have seen many epoxy coat wood and 5200 to the floor for a source of anchoring and it does work. Again, I have not seen your layout and with the cooler ,if space allows, you could possible order a custom grab bar/cooler mount all in one. This would eliminate any extra anchoring points when the two items are split. Good luck and look forward to seeing some pics....


----------



## h_10 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I'll post pics in the morning.

I thought about connecting the grab bar to the cooler but didn't like the thought putting screws into a $300 Yeti cooler. Plus that pretty much limits the cooler's use to only being used on the boat.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

This is an easy one. Drilling holes into the boat is bad but not really bad if done right. Buut another option would be to use your yeti cooler like you said but have the grab bar detatchable, so u can still use the cooler for other things. Any welding shop could make inserts for a grab bar to go into that can be mounted to the cooler. Look at it this way, drill into a $300 cooler or a $7000ish boat?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

The cooler would be in a cradle style housing which would eliminate the possibility of drilling any holes into the cooler and make it easily removable with the grab bar attached. Look into it further and I think it would be your best option...


----------



## h_10 (Jul 10, 2011)

here are pics of the cockpit


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

check out this one

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1313110540


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> Hi.  I want to install a grab bar for my tiller Pathfinder 15T.  I couldn't find any detail information about how to install a grab bar.  I do know that I do not want to drill directly into the cockpit floor.
> 
> I'm thinking gluing pieces of wood to the floor and then drilling and screwing the bar into the wood.  The question is the inevitable root on the wood.  Can you suggest a sealant for the wood?  I would like to do the same to install deck plates for my straps to tie down a yeti cooler.
> 
> ...


Use marine lumber glued to the deck. It is a composite and will not rot.

http://blog.ufpi.com/blog/marine-composite-decking


----------

